# Flagstone



## 6burghchamps (Apr 3, 2011)

Is flagstone safe for aquariums?. Everything I found wad on forums and they say test it out in I bucket. So if anyone has used it and can help me out it'd be much appreciated so I dont have to spend my money on it first


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I used to have some in my old 110...no problems.


----------



## 6burghchamps (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome! Thanks for the help!


----------



## gunsfan05 (Jun 4, 2011)

i've got it in my 90 gallon mbuna and it looks awesome and has not harmed a fish i just bought the big pieces from lowes for like 5.98 a piece and then broke them into some smaller ones

here is a pic









*** since added a black background and it looks great


----------



## 6burghchamps (Apr 3, 2011)

Ya thats the look i want pretty much. I currently have a 55 gal with a mix of river rocks and cichlid stones but im up grading to hopefully a 125 by august. I think the flat rocks look awesome with sand. ill post some pics when i get it up and running. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I didn't like it. I switched it to THR before I got rid of that tank.


----------



## gunsfan05 (Jun 4, 2011)

*** just redone mine and i love it i just really like the way the flat rocks look and they are so much easier to stack i think


----------



## gunsfan05 (Jun 4, 2011)

what i did was buy like 5 pieces and break it up with a hammer into smaller pieces and i bought like 6 or 7 of those little 6inch by 6 inch pavers and used them to get a little height to the pile


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

The stuff called flag stones around my area are all limestone...they dissolve and radically alter the ph. If you have Africans it is probably OK; but I have SA's in soft water so it is a huge no-no.


----------

